# Gun Safes?



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys been looking around for a good place to buy a gun safe. Looked at academy, Gander Mtn & BPS and not real happy with their selection. I live in Katy so a place close by would be great. We currently have a safe but have out grown it.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tractor supply


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

not in katy but good people, lone star gun safes on 1960 west of 45,

and in conroe ccplus, good people too 

most of the larger ones at gander are liberty safes, nothing wrong with them either


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Hey guys been looking around for a good place to buy a gun safe. Looked at academy, Gander Mtn & BPS and not real happy with their selection. I live in Katy so a place close by would be great. We currently have a safe but have out grown it.


TSC has a Winchester 24 gun on sale for 599.00 its a hundred off.

Heavy though it weighs 507#'s.

John


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Have it bolted down no matter what!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

What's your price range?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

hog_down said:


> what's your price range?


$1600 +/-

My wife works for Academy and I could get a discount but I just don't like what they have.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you want a S&G lock mech.

at least a 1/4" door

the biggest you can afford or install

the door bolts need to close thru ea . sides of the door


if you live in town don't get all wrapped up in excessive fire barriers, houses rarely burn flat to the ground

plan ahead on where you are going to anchor it, stay out of moisture areas.

you might call the independents , Houston safe and lock and others.

big box stores pretty much carry the entry level models

look at liberty, browning , fort knox, cannon

truth is , prob . most come from a very few mfgs. esp. the imports


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Who carries Ft. Knox locally?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

This is what just ordered. Its still a few weeks out.

http://www.sturdysafe.com/products/model-4827-6

I upgraded mine to a 4ga body and 3/8" door. I looked at the value of the guns I was storing inside of the safe and went from there. Sturdy has models that fit in your budget.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

On safes here is my opinion,

I have one to keep POS's from grabbing all my guns, I have every gun, scope and item listed on my home owners policy so if our house burns down and melts my safe so be it I will have maxed my deductible anyways.

Keep it inside your house so you do not end up with rust and get one larger than you think you will need, rifles and scoped take more room that a simple shotgun.

John


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

Baker Safe and lock


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Moore security*

Moore security is good place for liberty, browning, etc., located around wildest/I-10.


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Tractor Supply had the Cannon 48 gun wide body for $799 over Memorial Day. Not the heaviest, not the best fire protection but does what I need for the most bang for the buck. Like a sore Richard, you just can't beat it.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! I went down to Moore today and bought the Liberty Tactical 48. It is exactly what I was wanting in a safe.

The funny thing was while talking to Jim the owner I found out his son Josh use to live down the street from me. I always saw his truck and trailer that he moved safes with. Small world I guess! lol

Anyway it will be delivered next Tuesday. Thanks again guys!

I will say that dealing with Jim and his son's was a great experience!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hope you got one made in the USA and not China junk.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

andre3k said:


> This is what just ordered. Its still a few weeks out.
> 
> http://www.sturdysafe.com/products/model-4827-6
> 
> I upgraded mine to a 4ga body and 3/8" door. I looked at the value of the guns I was storing inside of the safe and went from there. Sturdy has models that fit in your budget.


Lots to consider in that last paragraph. I agree completely.


----------



## txsmokeater (Jun 10, 2013)

01 Aggie said:


> Moore security is good place for liberty, browning, etc., located around wildest/I-10.


I 2nd that. Bought a Liberty Fat Boy from them.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I bought a Liberty 25gun something or other from GM (1300$), it took 9weeks to get it, they did deliver for free AND placed it where I wanted it, which was up 3 steps. They had a stair climbing dolly, had no problem getting 500+ lbs up the steps


----------

